# CPP - move from province to another



## Robin888 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello

How does CPP work when one move from one province to another? 
My friend's parents are presently living in British Columbia receiving CPP. They are thinking of moving to Ontario when they reach the age of 65. Can the CPP be moved to another province and they continue to receive CPP upon arrival in Ontario without re-applying for CPP. Thank you


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

They will collect CPP anywhere in Canada.

For direct deposit at the same bank, they need do nothing.

If they collect monthly cheques, they will need to change their address.

They should change their address in either case.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

You can collect your CPP from anywhere in the world, no? OAS you have to be resident for, but CPP is a pension that you paid for/earned.


----------



## trillian (Feb 3, 2011)

Is there any difference between cpp and qpp? Quebec is usually a special case 

I lived and worked in Quebec for nearly 10 years. Now, I'm living/working in Ontario. I have another 20-30 years till retirement. Does anyone know what I will have to do in order to receive my qpp?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

The two plans are integrated when you apply to receive benefits. See the response to question 14, here:

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/isp/cpp/cppinfo.shtml#a13

Short answer: if you are living in Ontario when you retire, apply for CPP and your QPP payments will be integrated into the total payment you receive.


----------



## trillian (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks MoneyGal!! Much appreciated!


----------

